# Is my bird trying to groom me?



## finnfinnfriend

He will nibble on my ear, but mostly not bite really hard. He also bites my hair too. I just caught him nibbling on my shirt, too.

He also gives me kisses. If I turn toward him while he's on my shoulder, he'll just open his mouth on my lips, lol XD


----------



## purplemuffin

Probably. Our cockatiel loves to preen hair and get out any tangles. It's hilarious.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

purplemuffin said:


> Probably. Our cockatiel loves to preen hair and get out any tangles. It's hilarious.


Cool! I hope he is...That means he's my buddy!


----------



## betta lover1507

when ever you need to go somewhere, your bird will fix your hair for you ;D don't need to worry about that, lol. check that off your list for daily things in the morning XP


----------



## finnfinnfriend

betta lover1507 said:


> when ever you need to go somewhere, your bird will fix your hair for you ;D don't need to worry about that, lol. check that off your list for daily things in the morning XP


:rofl:


----------



## meve

My green cheek conure used to preen and cut my hair! Your bird considers you as his mate. Be careful with human kisses...saliva could be really bad for birds...


----------



## lvandert

my bird picks at my hair too, along with giving me kisses. lol


----------



## finnfinnfriend

meve said:


> My green cheek conure used to preen and cut my hair! Your bird considers you as his mate. Be careful with human kisses...saliva could be really bad for birds...


Is it okay that he kisses my dry lips?


----------



## BeckyFish97

Awwwwwwwww!!!I only know 2 things about this, no more hairbrushes, and awwww so cute!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

^^ haha, agreed


----------



## bettafish15

Make sure he doesn't get a hairball! LOL He sounds adorable.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

bettafish15 said:


> Make sure he doesn't get a hairball! LOL He sounds adorable.


LOL. Yeah he is quite the little character


----------



## tolkiennerd

sounds like he's grooming you. My cockatiel and my greencheek conure groom me.


----------



## meve

kissing dry lips is OK


----------



## copperarabian

Most birds enjoy grooming you if they feel a bond to you. It doesn't always meen they think of you as a mate though, keep in mind that flock mates only touch each other on the head and upper breast while preening one another while mates are allowed to preen them anywhere.

Rosie sometimes likes to preen my hair, and my face if she can get away with it but I don't let.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

copperarabian said:


> Most birds enjoy grooming you if they feel a bond to you. It doesn't always meen they think of you as a mate though, keep in mind that flock mates only touch each other on the head and upper breast while preening one another while mates are allowed to preen them anywhere.
> 
> Rosie sometimes likes to preen my hair, and my face if she can get away with it but I don't let.


That's interesting, because he will groom me, but he wont let me touch him! Will that just take time?


----------



## Animalfreak

Lol too cute!!


----------

